# Say it out loud jokes



## Xuphor (Aug 10, 2011)

Things you have to say out loud for it to make sense.
Example:

My dixie wrecked because ice bank mice elf.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

even after saying it loud it doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 10, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> even after saying it loud it doesn't make any sense to me



Um.... are you really 31? 
I get it, and it's a joke that doesn't apply to me.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya really 31 but also too french on some english wordplay like this one, i guess


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah, yea, an accent would throw it off. I kinda don't want to type it as it sounds


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2011)

The way it's spelled now makes it sound like you have a stuffy nose when you say it out loud


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to Russia, but I Moscow.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Sorry to Russia, but I Moscow.


I get the first part and up until "cow"...I pronounce it as cow, like the animal.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 10, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> My dixie wrecked because ice bank mice elf.



"because ice bank mice elf." is obvious, no problem there.

But "My dixie wrecked" sounds exactly the same out loud as it does in my head. What accent do you speak with?


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not me, I'm american, no accent. And koimayeul said he's french just 6 posts above.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> up until "cow"...I pronounce it as cow, like the animal.
> 
> A lot of people pronounce it co, not cow.
> 
> QUOTE(Xuphor @ Aug 10 2011, 11:37 PM) Not me, I'm american, no accent. And koimayeul said he's french just 6 posts above.



Lol, I'm English and I have an accent. Which particular American accent?


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 11, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get why you are asking me. I get the joke, I posted the dang joke. The only person that didn't get it was koimayeul


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 11, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> I don't get why you are asking me. I get the joke, I posted the dang joke. The only person that didn't get it was koimayeul



I don't get it either. I'm trying to work out how you say "My dixie wrecked".


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 11, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dick's erect.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

haha, i got the dixie part, not the bank part. just the "ice bank"  is it supposed to be i spank?


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> haha, i got the dixie part, not the bank part. just the "ice bank"  is it supposed to be i spank?



Yes...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

well, i still don't get the idea. 
i'm filipino, i don't get some foreign word jokes and memes.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 11, 2011)

"My dick's erected because I spank myself."


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

what i mean is, i still don't get why would your dick be erected just because of spanking yourself.

sorry about this.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> what i mean is, i still don't get why would your dick be erected just because of spanking yourself.
> 
> sorry about this.



It's called a fetish.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

oh, now i get it. sorry.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 11, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2011)

i got it as soon as i said it out loud 





 Hilarious!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 11, 2011)

thug aim, thug aim, thug aim.


----------

